# Outside Shower Mod...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, it's my fault, really- when I read about the Outback (Sydney edition) I was reassured that it came with "most" of the optional equipment. After delivery, I discovered that Keystone dropped the outside shower feature.









So now, fellow Modders (or rather, Mod squad), I am thinking of how to remedy this predicament.

I'm thinking of somehow running a shower off of the outside camp kitchen supply, that way I only have to hook up to the spigot... but I'm not crazy about having a shower next to the door. And if I have the shower any distance from the supply, I can just see the neighbors in the site next to us when I have to adjust the temperature- running back and forth.









So, with this dilemma at hand, anyone have some thoughts they can throw my way?

It may be you camping next to us that will be thankful! shy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My neighbor down the street just bought a Keystone -- (not Outbacker so what does it matter the type)...

but anyway ...

Its the same layout as the 23RS almost and the dealership as part of a deal for a faulty water heater that messed up twice added an Outdoor shower to his in about 30 minutes to keep him happy...(long story)

They hooked it up to the bathroom waterline...

Looked really simply to do (of course watching someone that has done it 1000 times always makes it look simple)

The labor charge to Keystone was 60.00 and the shower thing itself was 87.00 for the parts and 11.00 for the connectors -- at least thats what they charged Keystone.

But I noticed that the kit had a template and everything for DIY so i think all you need to do is find someone that already has one in your style and see exactly where it is installed and copy its location...

but I would not do it nect to front door -- will turn into a big mess really quick


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

With the big indoor shower why would you want to shower outside?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You should be able to tie into the water lines from the bathroon sink
And install a outside shower under the sink and off to the side
or maybe under the bunk on that side
Just a thought

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Outside showers are for washing sandy feet that come off the beach, muddy feet after a pourdown rain, dirty dogs or anything else too dirty to bring it up into the house. It also works pretty good to fill up your dogs swimming pool. Yes, we bought a pool for the pups to cool down in after they go for a run. It keeps them from putting their paws in their water dish. Are they spoiled? You betcha!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The way I look at it, an outside shower takes up space I can put to better use.

I always attach a splitter to my campground hose bib. That way if I need to hose down something, I can do it without unhooking my camper water supply.

Works for me.

Dan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We use the outside shower for cleaning up the BBQ, the kids, etc. We like having it. Good luck with your mod!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use ours all the time.

I think the easiest way to go is to tie in under the bathroom sink. There is room and water.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> With the big indoor shower why would you want to shower outside?
> [snapback]126273[/snapback]​


A leg-shaving stationâ€¦ what elseâ€¦









MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We've even used ours for an actual shower...

After swimming in some of these highly chlorinated pools, we rinse off with the outside shower with soap and shampoo in our swimming suits.

You get some funnt looks sometimes, but it's better than nothing...
















Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The "best" location will depend on the model and the intended use.

Washing off muddy feet before going into the camper implies being somewhere near the door. It would seem to me the camp kitchen already works for that purpose if you got a quick connect hose that didn't leak like a top-secret government agency.

I've looked around a bit with this mod in mind on my 31RQS. It seems to me that possibly the back wall tied into the water right near the water heater would be the easiest as far as the installation. Since my intended use is more for showering 4 kids when we're at a site with no sewer for 5 days, I'm not sure that's a practical spot from that perspective.

Since I intend to get one of the portable waste dumping thingamajiggers anyway, I've decided to wait and see how that works out. I imagine I'd probably never use the outside shower if it weren't for trying to keep from filling up the grey tank, and that will be solved next year anyway.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We have an outside shower on ours, but we rarely use, I mean probably only used it 3 or 4 times. We use the dual spicket water hookup thing from WalMart. Works great.
Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbbes,

The outside shower is a must have in our book! Aftermarket kits are readily available, and there is not an awful lot involved in the installation, once you get past the thought of having to cut A Great Big Hole in the side of your brand new Outback!







Just be sure you know where the wall studs are, and what is on the other side of the wall before you cut. there is an old addage: 'Measure twice, cut once'. In this case, I think I would measure about four times... maybe five!

As far as location, ours is on the street side, at the bathroom. That seems to be a great location, as it keeps any pooling water away from the living areas on the other side. As far as not being close to a door after washing feet is concerned, we find a towel and dry shoes solves that problem pretty easily.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

My 26rs could use the outside shower also. I'd be interested in hearing from anyone that has done this mod. I'm not that eager to cut in to our lovely Matilda girl but an outside shower would be great.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Outside showers are for washing sandy feet that come off the beach, muddy feet after a pourdown rain, dirty dogs or anything else too dirty to bring it up into the house. It also works pretty good to fill up your dogs swimming pool. Yes, we bought a pool for the pups to cool down in after they go for a run. It keeps them from putting their paws in their water dish. Are they spoiled? You betcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....as it should be!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

The splitters that go on the spigot only provide you with cold water.

You wanna know how to make a 7 yr old scream? Rinse sand out of her hair with ice cold water.

We didn't use our outside shower the first year and then "discovered" how cool it was the next year. It's a good idea to buy a rubber mat to lay on the dirt under the shower so your not standing in mud.

Go for it C&H, you won't be sorry.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Aftermarket kits are readily available, and there is not an awful lot involved in the installation, once you get past the thought of having to cut A Great Big Hole in the side of your brand new Outback!


Is there more involved than mounting it, putting a couple T's in some water lines, and running the supply to the shower from them? It seems like it would be fairly simple, but I don't want to try it to find out it's much more complicated halfway through.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use the splitter off the spigot and i carry a length of garden hose to keep water away from the TT. I was a little dissappointed my TT didnt come with one and i thought about having one put on in the back behind the sink since the lines are their but their aint NO WAY im putting it in. cutting a hole in the side of my TT and realizing its in the wrong spot ( not near or on top of a beam ) i would throw up and die....for now its a cold rinse.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I use the splitter off the spigot and i carry a length of garden hose to keep water away from the TT. I was a little dissappointed my TT didnt come with one and i thought about having one put on in the back behind the sink since the lines are their but their aint NO WAY im putting it in. cutting a hole in the side of my TT and realizing its in the wrong spot ( not near or on top of a beam ) i would throw up and die....for now its a cold rinse.
> [snapback]126865[/snapback]​


I'm with you! Mods are cool....but the Outback stays in tact! Try a big wash basin (or, our case, a "dog pool" some call it a "kiddie pool







....very lite for carrying) by the outdoor grill/sink. Hot/cold water is already there / if the existing hose isn't long enough you can change that out / pool catches all the water & easily stores/slides under the TT when not in use / water stays OFF the ground = no mud.....and NO CUTTING INTO THE TT! A work-around that - uh - well - works.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Our 02 25RSS came with the outside shower. I discovered earlier this year that both of the plastic on/off valves (hot and cold) had cracked and were leaking. So, I replaced them with brass outside water faucets that accept a standard garden hose. With a "Y" connector (about a foot long) I can now connect a regulare water hose (and maximize the distance from the OB). I used the original shower head and replaced the end with a standard garden hose connection so it attaches to the end of the hose. I purchased a 3.5 x 3.5 x 7 foot shower tent/changing room from K-Mart ($35) so the kids (and adults) can have a shower anytime without walking all the way to a bath house and without filling the gray tank really fast. It has both hot and cold water. Total cost for the mod (excluding the shower tent) was about $22. I don't have any pics of it yet, but if you want I can get some for you.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

I had Lakeshore RV install an outside shower in our 31RQS when I "discovered" that the 2006 did not have one........charged me $85.00 total. It's on the street side near the back of the tt - right near the hot water heater (I was told).









Dana


----------

